
Sanctioned: The Arrest of a Telecom Giant [audio] - movaxdx
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/podcasts/british-columbia/sanctioned-the-arrest-of-a-telecom-giant/
======
Scoundreller
I’m not sure if the podcast covered it, but I found it funny that the
Canadians are claiming that her phone wasn’t searched, and will release it as
long as the defence agrees that it wasn’t searched.

If the defence doesn’t agree, the Canadians want to send it for forensic
examination to prove that they didn’t search it.

------
bigpumpkin
[https://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy/article/2178250/po...](https://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy/article/2178250/powerpoint-
presentation-proves-huawei-cfo-sabrina-meng-wanzhou)

Here is an article which has images of the presentation Meng gave to HSBC.

------
Scoundreller
Dunno why someone would think you can avoid the US’ reach by going through
Canada. And then taking flights over US airspace...

------
m0zg
Amazingly shrewd strategic play by Trump, IMO. In one fell swoop he created
additional direct leverage in negotiations, and also created indirect leverage
by making a free trade deal between China and Canada politically impossible,
putting more pressure on China, and denying it access to the broader North
American market. Canada didn't see this for what it is because it's currently
run by a drama teacher.

~~~
trianglem
IMO Canada is obviously in on it and what's good for the US probably happens
to be good for Canada when it comes to trade and China.

~~~
devoply
Not really Canada needed another source for selling its oil and possibly
lumber because America loves strong arming it in trade deals because it's 1/10
the size. So geopolitically this move hurt Canada quite a bit. It could've
gotten itself out of it by releasing Meng on some technicality but would've
then felt Trump's ire.

~~~
Scoundreller
The US sucks up enough of our oil. And China doesn’t really build with lumber.

But food crops? China is creating a mess in that Canadian department.

